# Bloor Moor sleeps all day?



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

My black moor seems to be sleeping a lot, and is only active when it is time to eat, when he is done eating he goes back to sleep. He was never like this, is there a reason?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What is the temperature and the nitrogen levels in the tank?


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

The nitrogen I don't know, the temperature is about 73-75 F


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

This is normal for Black Moors and most Orandas especially as they get older. They get lazy and only move around when there is food involved.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe... but with 5 goldfish a freaking Koi and a pleco in a 32g I'm going to guess theres a fair amount of ammonia/nitrite posioning going on as well.

Dont see the habitants of the 10g being terribly happy/healthy either.

Goldfish can grow over 1' long and should be in a 75g+ tank. A healthy goldfish should live 20 years or more. Koi can get over 2' long and need much bigger then that. They should live 40years or more, some get over 100.

Common Plecos get 18" and should be in a 75g as well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm....maybe it was the tsi tsi flies..


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

He stopped being lazy all of a sudden, and hasn't been for a week now... strange.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad the BM got better!

Loha, at least I appreciate your humor.


----------

